# Semi Auto 10mm



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

In search of a semi auto 10mm, preferably Glock or Springfield. Obviously, tough to find these days. PM me if you're interested in selling.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Have your tried Utah Gun Exchange or Gunbroker.com? Plenty there


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Airborne said:


> Have your tried Utah Gun Exchange or Gunbroker.com? Plenty there


Yea way overpriced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have seen with the run on firearms it is a bad time to buy one at a good price. Everyone is marking what they have up for the chance that someone will pay the inflated price. Same with ammo and reloading components.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://www.guns.com/firearms/handg...AvantLink&utm_campaign=35987&utm_medium=df_NA


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://www.gunbuyer.com/springfield-10mm-xdm-4-5-ospt-sprxdmt94510bhcosp-d.html


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You might want to hurry, guns go fast


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Critter said:


> From what I have seen with the run on firearms it is a bad time to buy one at a good price. Everyone is marking what they have up for the chance that someone will pay the inflated price. Same with ammo and reloading components.


Yep which is why I wait till they come back in stock in stores. I waited for months until my P365 XL came back in stock at Sportsman's. Bought it for cheapest price around and then got discount on top of that. I refuse to pay the ridiculous prices people are asking on private market. If more people refused also people wouldn't be inflating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You can find guns for normal prices, you just have to know where to look


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://www.guns.com/firearms/handg...AvantLink&utm_campaign=35987&utm_medium=df_NA


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

https://battlehawkarmory.com/produc...le-backstrap-grip-black-stainless-steel-slide


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

10 mm was some of the only ammo in stock I saw at Sportsman’s Warehouse last week


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Hopefully dude gets on my links before they’re sold out


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses and especially you Ray. I have never purchased a firearm from one of these dealers, always have done it in person or a private sale so I hadn't thought of this as an option. some of them are pretty pricey but one of the G29s looks doable. Thank you


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

A private sale is a great way to go as the firearm doesn't have to be registered. Especially with this about to happen: https://joebiden.com/gunsafety/
It might be worth the extra money.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

brisket said:


> A private sale is a great way to go as the firearm doesn't have to be registered. Especially with this about to happen: https://joebiden.com/gunsafety/
> It might be worth the extra money.


Yea I'm about to finish purchasing every part I need for my build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

brisket said:


> A private sale is a great way to go as the firearm doesn't have to be registered. Especially with this about to happen: https://joebiden.com/gunsafety/
> It might be worth the extra money.


ABSOLUTELY, which is why I posted on here. If anyone is looking to dump a G20 or G29 I'm a buyer!


----------

